# Most popular Touring Lighting Console?-2007



## derekleffew (Feb 10, 2008)

Here's a "fun" research project for someone other than me. [user]Phil000[/user] won the last contest and is there ineligible this time.

Get the list of the top 50 grossing Concert Tours from Pollstar.com for 2007. Note what the primary console used was. (Some of us can help with this). Then crunch the numbers, do a nice pie chart, and answer the question. 

My predictions, in order:
grandMA
Maxxyz
HogII
Hog3
Any AVO
Any Compulite
Jands Vista

As always, a lovely prize will be awarded for the first correct response.


----------



## Grog12 (Feb 10, 2008)

I think that you'd be wrong only on two counts...
grandMA
HogII
Roadhog
Maxxyz
Any AVO
Any Compulite
JAnds Vista

I'd be surprised to see honest to god HIII's going out on tour.


----------



## soundman (Feb 10, 2008)

I know TSO had a III incorperated to some extent. The software has gotten alot better but there are still some stupid bugs, 1 thru 500 enter is great for a lock up.


----------



## soundlight (Feb 10, 2008)

soundman said:


> I know TSO had a III incorporated to some extent.



TSO had two real Hog III's, no Roadhog or Hog IPC or any other console running the Hog III software. The real deal, one for main, one for backup.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 11, 2008)

Grog12 said:


> I think that you'd be wrong only on two counts...
> grandMA
> HogII
> Roadhog
> ...


Both HogII and [Any desk running Hog3 OS] ahead of Maxxyz? I don't think so. Remember, I stated as part of the criteria, the TOP 50 Grossing Tours of 2007. Since the RoadHog didn't hit the market until June?, AND, since these tours can afford anything they want, very few, if any RoadHogs are gonna be on that list. Go on, PROVE me wrong, I dare you!

Without even looking, I can name five of the Top 10 that used Maxxyz. Not that I'm defending the Maxxyz, mind you, see the Spelling article.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 11, 2008)

Derek, please advise where on this pollstar site one can locate the listing of the top 50 tours for last year... nothing is apparent at first look...


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 11, 2008)

I was wrong, Pollstar lists the Top 20. Someone else, probably Billboard, lists the Top 50. But 20 is easier to handle anyway.

1. The Police,
2. Kenny Chesney, 
3. Justin Timberlake, 
4. Celine Dion,
5. Van Halen,
6. Tim McGraw and Faith Hill,
7. Rod Stewart,
8. Genesis,
9. Josh Groban,
10. Rascal Flatts,
11. Bon Jovi,
12. Dave Matthews Band,
13. Billy Joel,
14. Roger Waters,
15. Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band,
16. Hanna Montana/Miley Cyrus,
17. Elton John,
18. Jimmy Buffett,
19. Barry Manilow,
20. Toby Keith,

Scary to think I've worked every one of these, though not all in 2007, and Genesis was only Phil Collins. 

Since I've done half the work, I'm changing the rules. In order to receive full credit, name the Lighting Designer, and the Console Family.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 11, 2008)

Oh how American... I might not win, so I'll change the rules - OK slightly different, but concept remains true. America's Cup anyone?

LD don't pie chart so well Derek...


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 11, 2008)

OK Derek... Van Helen runs two different brands of console. And the McGraw / Hill Tour had 2 LDs... So in each case, which do you want?


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> I might not win, so I'll change the rules ...
> 
> LD don't pie chart so well Derek...


I'm not playing, remember, it's my contest. Now I can't afford to create another international incident. But I believe one designer did four, two did three, and another two.

So the LDs pie chart would look like below. But we're more interested in the consoles, in this case.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 11, 2008)

Chris15 said:


> OK Derek... Van Helen runs two different brands of console. And the McGraw / Hill Tour had 2 LDs... So in each case, which do you want?


Van Helen Reddy: if you say so, but I'm positive they only had one brand (two desks) at the FOH in my building six weeks ago. Forget the designers, until we've answered the console question.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 11, 2008)

I can only base my statements on what google et al show up...

Can't locate console details at this point for: Genesis, Rascal Flatts, Bon Jovi, Hanna Montana/ Miley Cyrus or Toby Keith.

But of those I do have 8/15 are running grandMAs... BUT in all cases, it's a bit hard to work out which tour the info refers to - ie. what year...


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 11, 2008)

Genesis: GMA
Rascal Flatts: (I'm not 100% positive, but I think...), Maxxyz
Bon Jovi: GMA
Hannah Montana/Miley Cyrus: GMA
Toby Keith: HogII

Try searching/reading the PLSN site. And/or HES, MA Lighting, Martin websites.

Since I just did another 25% of the work, the prize is now at 75% of the original. That's what I get for being a micro-manager.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 12, 2008)

So based on what stats we have available, see the pie chart attached. The gig by gig details are listed in the pdf, those who know are free to tell me I'm wrong and I'll amend it...


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice job, Chris15. 

Your prize is a _Private Personal Backstage Tour of my Super Secret Venue_, in fabulous Las Vegas, NV, USA! Winner must pay all transportation, lodging, and food/beverage costs. Offer not available in all fifty states. No cash value. Some restrictions may apply. Friends and family of ControlBooth and derekleffew and their subsidiaries are not eligible.

Let me know when you would to claim your prize.


----------



## TimMiller (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought Kenny Chesney used a grand MA. I was talking to them about going out on tour with them, but then i got swamped here.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 12, 2008)

TimMiller said:


> I thought Kenny Chesney used a grand MA. ...


Where did anyone say his 2007 Tour didn't?


----------



## digitaltec (Feb 12, 2008)

The consoles are all correct but the LD's are not. But who care's its all fun in games!


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 12, 2008)

digitaltec said:


> The consoles are all correct but the LD's are not. But who care's its all fun in games!


Fun AND games.
Intents and purposes, not intensive purposes.
Malice and forethought, not malice of forethought.

I'm going to start a club with Van's mother and Pie's girlfriend, and we're going to "red-pen" the entire Internet.

Send a PM to Chris15 so he can revise the db with accurate information.


----------



## digitaltec (Feb 12, 2008)

Ha Ha... now, if I could only learn how to type and spell...


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 13, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Nice job, Chris15.
> 
> Your prize is a _Private Personal Backstage Tour of my Super Secret Venue_, in fabulous Las Vegas, NV, USA! Winner must pay all transportation, lodging, and food/beverage costs. Offer not available in all fifty states. No cash value. Some restrictions may apply. Friends and family of ControlBooth and derekleffew and their subsidiaries are not eligible.
> 
> Let me know when you would to claim your prize.



If the offer is not valid in all 50 states, is it valid outside the US? And does the friends and family of Controlbooth include members?

And since the original offer made no indication as to an expiry date, I'll assume I can hold onto this here offer until I muster up enough cash and motivation to get over to the states... One day...


derekleffew said:


> Fun AND games.
> Intents and purposes, not intensive purposes.
> Malice and forethought, not malice of forethought.
> 
> ...



It's all fun and games until someone gets hurt is the normal line, but I tend to prefer it's all fun and games until someone gets the bill 

I have the PM and will update the list later on...


----------



## Logos (Feb 13, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Malice and forethought



Actually Derek, I believe it should be malice aforethought. Meaning malice with forethought.

My favourite is "It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye."


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 17, 2008)

I've updated the list of LDs, see the attached pdf. However there are discrepancies as to some of the LDs... So, debate time . Not to offend digitaltec or anyone else... The ones with a ? ed name next to them...


----------



## digitaltec (Feb 17, 2008)

For Soul 2 Soul II tour, Roy Bennett is the production lighting designer and Tim has a touring LD and Faith has a touring LD. Same thing for Josh Groban... Roy is the production LD and has a touring LD. 

Roy's and Patrick's are usually always the production designer and they have associates working under them.

Stan Cocker has been Bon Jovi's LD since the beggining but it's POSSIBLE that he no longer is. This is the only one I'm up in the air on, though I could find out.


If you can prove me wrong by all means show me proof.


----------



## Chris15 (Feb 19, 2008)

So we get back to which did Derek want?

Now the information I used for Bon Jovi came from Derek, so...


----------

